# HELP!!! Tivo 4k keeps rebooting after software update



## supersonic118

Yesterday my TiVo updated itself. After that it worked for a bit until today when I was watching YouTube and it randomly rebooted. It booted back into the home screen for about 30 seconds then rebooted itself again. This process keeps repeating no matter what I do. Unplugging it doesn't help. It seems to be a software issue. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Tuckers

Full llowing, I had similar issue.


----------



## markatwork

supersonic118 said:


> Yesterday my TiVo updated itself. After that it worked for a bit until today when I was watching YouTube and it randomly rebooted. It booted back into the home screen for about 30 seconds then rebooted itself again. This process keeps repeating no matter what I do. Unplugging it doesn't help. It seems to be a software issue. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


I had this issue from using and outlet adapter that didnt come with the TiVo but from my old firestick and once i changed it back it stopped rebooting on me...dont see how that made any difference what was plugged into the wall but it really did in my case


----------



## Tuckers

Mine eventually settled down after I unplugged it and plugged it back in.


----------



## supersonic118

I think it is an issue with the power supply as I have been using an old firestick charging brick. Changing it seemed to have solved the issue for now. Thanks.


----------



## garryja

I'm also having reboot problems after the latest software update. The Tivo Stream 4k will only boot in my older model tv. I'm using the original power supply, so I don't think that is the problem. I suspect HDMI ports on the older television might be the difference.


----------



## mattyro7878

Think Tivo will give up on this device? Or onward thru the fog? People will be less likely to just flush it down the toilet if it was communicating with our DVRs.


----------



## prone

I've noticed ever since the latest firmware, regardless of app... the tv4k crashes and reboots constantly. Prior to the update, it was working fine... never crashed. I'm assuming based on this post, its a common issue?


----------



## grinchers

Having the same problem - Tivo Stream 4k keeps rebooting. Specifically when I'm trying to watch something on Peacock app. Really frustrating.


----------



## josephtanyh

Any solution to this?


----------



## Foogie

josephtanyh said:


> Any solution to this?


Sell it and buy an Android Box with over 10watt power suppy


----------



## slick1ru2

Try going into your apps and disabling TiVo stream. Seems to help me. Good luck!


----------



## Mooring10

I just received my TiVo Stream 4K. It updated itself upon initial setup. It is now spontaneously rebooting every 3 to 20 minutes. I have power cycled, reset to factory, and stopped TiVo streaming; none of which solved the rebooting problem. Was watching YouTube TV is that is anything important. Will TiVo replace the device free?


----------



## prone

Mooring10 said:


> I just received my TiVo Stream 4K. It updated itself upon initial setup. It is now spontaneously rebooting every 3 to 20 minutes. I have power cycled, reset to factory, and stopped TiVo streaming; none of which solved the rebooting problem. Was watching YouTube TV is that is anything important. Will TiVo replace the device free?


I was never really able to fix my tivo, i assumed it was just a lemon. I ended up purchasing a chromecast w/ google tv and have been much happier. Sometimes it just isnt worth the time to keep messing with it... i dont think tivo has long term plans for this device, which is why they're practically giving it away price wise. Best of luck.


----------



## slick1ru2

Mooring10 said:


> I just received my TiVo Stream 4K. It updated itself upon initial setup. It is now spontaneously rebooting every 3 to 20 minutes. I have power cycled, reset to factory, and stopped TiVo streaming; none of which solved the rebooting problem. Was watching YouTube TV is that is anything important. Will TiVo replace the device free?


Contact support


----------



## slick1ru2

prone said:


> I was never really able to fix my tivo, i assumed it was just a lemon. I ended up purchasing a chromecast w/ google tv and have been much happier. Sometimes it just isnt worth the time to keep messing with it... i dont think tivo has long term plans for this device, which is why they're practically giving it away price wise. Best of luck.


I have no issues with either of mine. And they are the same price as Walmart's new android box. I think TiVo is making so much money off them they will continue making them for years.


----------



## SergioF

josephtanyh said:


> Any solution to this?


The USB charger that came with mine was 1A only... as soon as I changed it to a 2A it stopped crashing. Check if your charger is running warm and if so replace it with one from a tablet (they are usually 2A)


----------



## prone

slick1ru2 said:


> I have no issues with either of mine. And they are the same price as Walmart's new android box. I think TiVo is making so much money off them they will continue making them for years.


I just wanted to respond to this, and what i ended up doing to fix my issues. I had initially thought i just got a bad unit, so i ended up ordering another tivo4k and returning the original one i had. Turns out, this fixed my issues completely and the new Tivo runs flawlessly. For the $30 i spent on it... its a fantastic little device. If you guys continue to have troubles, i would suggest this route. Good luck!


----------



## schatham

I have 2 units. One works and the other just keeps rebooting since a few weeks ago. I just gave up and threw it in the trash. It worked fine for about 6 months so the charger should not be an issue.

It would work at first but start crashing in about 30 minutes of use.

And I found out the remote won't control the TV if the unit is not connected.


----------



## John Z NY

I had an issue where mine would reboot and I swapped the units from 1 tv to the other. Realized the TV that was further from wifi would reboot. I picked up an eithernet adapter and turned off the wifi and now it no longer reboots.


----------



## Aziz57

You had to do factory reset for you tivo.


----------



## sakaike

I was about to trash my TS4K as well for the same reasons (reboot loop) after upgrading to Android 10. However, in that thread, and as has been mentioned here, I replaced the Tivo power adapter with a spare 5W iPhone charger, and that solved the problem immediately. It's the same power rating, so I suspect the Tivo unit was just underpowered or defective. Give that a try.


----------



## gregftlaud

John Z NY said:


> I had an issue where mine would reboot and I swapped the units from 1 tv to the other. Realized the TV that was further from wifi would reboot. I picked up an eithernet adapter and turned off the wifi and now it no longer reboots.


Which ethernet adaptor do you use?


----------



## TV2

gregftlaud said:


> Which ethernet adaptor do you use?











problem with Hulu on Tivo Stream 4K


On my tivo Stream 4k running Android tv 10, when I watch live streams of espn plus on the Hulu app, within minutes of starting the stream, the app freezes and blocks video from all the apps on my device to the point having to restart it to get back to normal. Does anyone have a solution for...




www.tivocommunity.com


----------

